# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Βιντεοκάμερα] sony handycam dcr-dvd106e δε διαβαζει το dvd

## ioannis_83

ολα στην καμερα δουλευουν καλα,εκτος απ το drive tou dvd.κλεινω το πορτακι και κανει συνεχως κλικ κλικ και δε γυρναει το δισκακι καθολου.καμια παρομοια εμπειρια?

----------


## xrhstos1978

το laser.

----------


## ioannis_83

> το laser.


λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενα?

----------


## ezizu

Ο Χρήστος εννοεί την κεφαλή laser. 

Θεωρώντας ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα δισκάκια dvd (π.χ. ασυμβατότητα, λερωμένα-γρατζουνισμένα δισκάκια κ.λ.π.), η βλάβη μπορεί να οφείλεται στις εξής πιθανές αιτίες : 

α)να χρειάζεται ένα καθάρισμα η κεφαλή,
β)να έχει πρόβλημα ο μηχανισμός κίνησης της κεφαλής (π.χ. να είναι κολλημένος, ή να υπάρχει μηχανική ή ηλεκτρονική βλάβη κ.ο.κ.)
γ) αντικατάσταση κεφαλής laser (πιθανόν από την Sony, να διατίθεται σαν ανταλλακτικό όλη η τραβέρσα-μηχανισμός της κεφαλής      laser και όχι μόνο το οπτικό) και ίσως χρειαστεί και κάποια αναβάθμιση firmware κ.λ.π.  

Στην περίπτωση που χρειαστεί επισκευή,(όπως π.χ.επισκευή μηχανισμού, αλλαγή κεφαλής) ,νομίζω πως μάλλον δεν θα μπορέσεις να το κάνεις μόνος σου. 
Καλό είναι να ζητήσεις  προϋπολογισμό του κόστους επισκευής της, από το σχετικό τεχνικό - service που θα απευθυνθείς, για να κρίνεις αν είναι συμφέρουσα ή όχι η επισκευή της.

----------


## kostas_dh

> ολα στην καμερα δουλευουν καλα,εκτος απ το drive tou dvd.κλεινω το πορτακι και κανει συνεχως κλικ κλικ και δε γυρναει το δισκακι καθολου.καμια παρομοια εμπειρια?


Πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα το μοτέρ που γυρνάει το DVD
Τα κλικ που ακούγονται είναι της κεφαλής που ψάχνει για να αναγνωρίσει το δισκάκι

----------


## bzrmiltos

γεια χαρα  :Smile: 
 αν δεν ειναι τα δισκακια  σου με καποιο προβλημα και δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα αναβαθμισης firmware  συνήθως laser unit  (κεφαλη -και μηχανισμός κινησης μαζι)
   Το προβλημα το διαπιστωνεις οταν πας να κανεις finalize στα  DVDs γιατι εκει ζητάει πορους  κτλ....

----------

